# Filing N400 tomorrow..need kind sole with 5 minutes to spare



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm filing tomorrow and was just going over my N400 one more time, would someone be kind enough to check my answers please, i would REALLY appreciate it:

*Part 1C leave this blank or put N/A in each field or first field only* (I am male and this doesn't apply)

*Part 2D leave this blank or put N/A in each field or first field only* (I am male and this doesn't apply)

*Part 4B 'Care Of..' leave this blank or put N/A*

*Part 4B 'Mailing Address..' I just put Same in that field...I left all other fields blank in 4B*

*Part 7 A&B I answered 0 and 0 (since I have never left the USA) and I just put N/A in C 'Date you left....')*

*Part 8 B1 do I need to add in her maiden name as well like (nee: smith)*

*Part 8 D1 chose 'At Birth', do I leave D2&3 fields blank or put N/A in both*

*Part 8 E put N/A in field 1*

*Part 8 F1 do I need to add in her maiden name as well like (nee: smith)*

*Part 8 B all my children don't have A#'s do I leave that blank or write in N/A or None*

*Part 10 D, I put N/A in the first field or should I leave it blank...I answered No to 15-21*

*Part 10 G33, I answered No. Do I leave the 2 fields (Date Reg..., Selective Service #) empty or put in N/A (no selective service, I'm 55)*

Dumb question when you enter N/A or None you don't need the "" do you?

I know it's a lot to ask but I really want to get this checked before I send.....

thanks


----------

